# Russian Circular Slide Rule



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Just won this superb Soviet era circular slide rule with instructions and box









It is about 5cm diameter and operates via the two "crowns"; it is double sided and the rule is protected by acrylic crystals









I still use a slide rule; just annoy people, as I can often do a calculation in the time it takes to turn a calculator on









this one will really piss them off







although it will take a bit longer twiddling the crowns ....

.... now I am really worried .... a slide rule collector


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Wow that is nice John


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Thats a really nice piece, Iâ€™ve tried to understand how slide rules work a few times but always end up getting confused


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Love it


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

PhilM said:


> Iâ€™ve tried to understand how slide rules work a few times but always end up getting confusedÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Along with log and trig tables it is only possible to understand slide rules if you are from the pre-calculator generation I only just make it at 48









Seriously; they are not that difficult; it just takes practice


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I love my old "guessing stick"...I still have my log tables too

Jot...nice one....it remids me of the bezel on a Breitling Navitimer


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Here's my everyday Jakar "guessing stick" only 15cm long so it can live in my shirt pocket







The centre part is reversible so it has quite a lot of functions.

I think you can still get Jakar slide rules

*Jakar Slide Rule*


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Very Nice indeed Jot

Still got my Thornton AD 050 which is in superb condition.

Still use it occassionally too


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Griff said:


> Still got my Thornton AD 050 which is in superb condition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A British slide rule







nice one Griff


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Nice John.









Who remembers British Thornton? Sadly, I do... had one at school.









http://www.konshak.com/Sliderules/British.htm

Cheers

Paul


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

Mine is a Castell, still use it too every once in a while. I like that round Russian one.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Come on you old buggers, lets be having you, into the 21st Century you come....This way for progress


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Wipper snapper!

I remember slide rules and logs, just.

Did you do logs at school Jase?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nope...We had central heating.....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Wipper snapper!
> 
> I remember slide rules and logs, just.
> 
> ...





jasonm said:


> Nope...We had central heating.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paul talk about painting a target on your chest and shouting shoot me


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

As the song goes....."dont know what a slide rule is for......"

how have I managed without one all this time......?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Come on you old buggers, lets be having you, into the 21st Century you come....This way for progress
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheeky young pup























Here's a nerd alert just in case anbody wonders























For your delectation here are my calculators









First up a Texas Instruments TI-83 .... brilliant calculator ... but with a 400 page instruction book I find it hard going ....


















Second one of my all time favourites and still the ultimate financial calculator







the Hewlett Packard HP-12C ... I got mine in 1993 ... but they have been around since the 1980's. Once you get used to the Hewlett Packard logic it is a joy to use; also the build quality is superb


















Finally the one I use the most .... Casio fx-4000P .... an early programmable alpha-numeric calculator from 1985 ... I bought the TI-83 in an attempt to move away from this .... but it is so comfortable .... like a well worn shoe







. In its day this was one of the best of the mid-price calculators


















I have still got my first calculator somewhere; bought for me by my uncle in 1973, a Texas Instruments TI-11! With a Pi key and a constant button







.

Others I have loved and lost include a Sharp EL5500 3.5kb of memory and programmable in Basic







Hewlett Packard 11-C ... looked the same as the 12-C but a traditional calculator ... initially I found Hewlett Packard logic difficult for engineering and science so I sold it to get the fx-4000P, I wish I had kept it and persevered.

Something else to start collecting


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think I got a free calc in my FiloFax...Does that count?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jasonm said:


> I think I got a free calc in my FiloFax...Does that count?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only if it has a memory key


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> I think I got a free calc in my FiloFax...Does that count?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it doesn`t it`s a pretty crappy calculator


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > I think I got a free calc in my FiloFax...Does that count?
> ...


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Other than HAL, I've three calculators in regular use at work

Casio FX-730P 64K ram - my second "personal computer" ... full QWERTY keyboard; my first was a FX-720P (which got run over by a Cat D8 after I dropped it in the field







)

Casio fx-6000G programmable with graphic screen, handy for geometric functions without having to change modes









Casio fx-115s V.P.A.M -no idea what V.P.A.M. means because I picked this one up from Oxfam for Â£1.99p. It's solar powered so a useful back-up to the other two









I've gat a couple of slide rules somewhere too









A British Thornton 12"

a Castell 6"

Oh, and a

Citizen Skyhawk Ti 1.5" dia Circular


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

My first real calcluator was one of these










I think it's still in mum's loft, had a "pregnant" case where the pp3 9v battery stuck out the back.










I remember you could programme it to do all sorts although I just played the games on it most of the time









picture from HERE (without permission)


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Cool rule Griff









Hawkey's reminded me what the HP calculator uses:

Reverse Polish Notation .... I couldn't think of it last night


----------

